# Souris pour MacBook



## AppleSpirit (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, petite question, je veux acheter une souris, que me conseillez vous pour mon portable MacBook, plutôt une souris avec ou sans fil? 

Est-ce qu'il y a des inconvénients avec les souris sans fil? 

Savez-vous si les souris sans fil fonctionnent avec bluetooth ou s'il faut obligatoirement brancher une "base" à la prise usb?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses et conseils!


----------



## Miguelino (25 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Personnellement pour un Macbook, si je voudrait une sans fil, j'achèterais celle d'Apple, elle à l'air pas mal du tout. Autrement il y a la toute dernière de Logitech le modèle pour portable, qui est sans fil, mais qui fonctionne avec un port USB. J'en ai acheté une pour le PC portable de mon père, elle est petite agréable à utiliser si tu es droitier et consome peu. C'est la Logitech VX révolution pour portable.

Pour le moment avec mon PowerMac G5 j'utiliser la Logitech V100, c'est une petite souris pour portable, très élégante et légère, elle peut être utiliser pour droitier ou gaucher, elle a un fil cours qui ne gêne pas vraiment. Je la trouve très bien, idéale pour un portable, (si le fil ne te dérange pas) et surtout pas chère, 35 Fr Suisse, je te laisse faire la conversion en euro...


----------



## cameleone (25 Octobre 2006)

Applespirit a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a des inconvénients avec les souris sans fil?
> 
> Savez-vous si les souris sans fil fonctionnent avec bluetooth ou s'il faut obligatoirement brancher une "base" à la prise usb?



Aucun inconvénient avec les souris sans fil (du moins je n'en vois pas...).
Pour ta seconde question : les deux. Les souris bluetooth (comme la Mighty Mouse Wireless d'Apple, que je te recommande chaudement) ne nécessitent aucune base, et utilisent le module Bt intégré au portable. Les souris sans fil "non Bt", quant à elles, nécessitent un adaptateur usb.


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Octobre 2006)

Applespirit a dit:


> Bonjour, petite question, je veux acheter une souris, que me conseillez vous pour mon portable MacBook, plutôt une souris avec ou sans fil?



Dans le cas d'une souris filaire, faire attention à la longueur du fil, surtout si tu es droitier. La prise USB est à gauche et les fils des souris pour portables sont courts. Celui de ma logitech est trop court, et pour l'utiliser correctement je suis obligé de mettre une rallonge.

Dans le cas de souris sans fil, il n'y a pas ce soucis. 
En revanche, il faut prévoir des piles d'avance et éventuellement un adaptateur USB à transporter (quoique certaines souris ont des emplacements pour ranger cet adaptateur quand il ne sert pas, ce qui est très pratique).


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Octobre 2006)

OK merci les gars, dernière petite question, qu'est-ce qui consomme le plus d'énergie entre une souris avec fil et sans fils (utilisant bluetooth) ?


----------



## cameleone (27 Octobre 2006)

Applespirit a dit:


> OK merci les gars, dernière petite question, qu'est-ce qui consomme le plus d'énergie entre une souris avec fil et sans fils (utilisant bluetooth) ?



C'est le bluetooth qui consomme davantage.


----------



## iBapt (27 Octobre 2006)

cameleone a dit:


> C'est le bluetooth qui consomme davantage.


Oui c'est vrai, mais pour avoir tester une souris filaire puis la MightyMouse sans fil, même si ça consomme un peut plus, le confort et tel, que ça ne devient pas gênant.

C'est surtout l'autonomie du MacBook qui diminue de quelques minutes (franchement pas grand chose) les piles de la MightyMouse ne s'usent pas beaucoup, ça fait un mois que je l'utilise et les piles sont toujours à fond.

Je n'ai pas été déçu de l'achat de la MightyMouse sans fil , de plus contrairement aux autres souris sans fil, elle libère un port Usb toujours utile.


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Octobre 2006)

Ok merci pour toutes ces infos vous êtes cools à++


----------



## cameleone (27 Octobre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> C'est surtout l'autonomie du MacBook qui diminue de quelques minutes (franchement pas grand chose) les piles de la MightyMouse ne s'usent pas beaucoup, ça fait un mois que je l'utilise et les piles sont toujours à fond.



C'est bien ce que je voulais dire...
En effet, l'autonomie de la MMW est très bonne : achetée début août, je ne lui ai changé les piles d'origine qu'hier - près de trois mois, pas mal.... A noter que j'avais bien installé les deux piles ; la MMW peut fonctionner avec une seule (pour une plus grande légèreté de la souris, même si je ne la trouve pas lourde non plus avec les deux...), mais l'autonomie en sera bien sûr réduite.

Pas déçu non plus (au contraire) par cette souris, sachant que j'avais déjà eu auparavant d'autres souris bluetooth et qu'elle leur est supérieure.


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Octobre 2006)

Combien coûte environ cette fameuse Mighty Mouse Wireless pour MacBook ?


----------



## Kiyoshi (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

La faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin...

Un petit tour sur http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?cid=AOSA30000028576 

En plus c'est pas dur à trouver


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2006)

Dernière question, savez-vous si une souris mac, dans mon cas la Macally Mouse Trackball (se branchant au port USB) est compatible si je la branche sur un pc?


----------



## Philomo (28 Octobre 2006)

Applespirit a dit:


> Bonjour, petite question, je veux acheter une souris, que me conseillez vous pour mon portable MacBook, plutôt une souris avec ou sans fil?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des inconvénients avec les souris sans fil?
> 
> ...



Il y a deux ans 1/2 j'ai acheté la bluetake BT 500 de Radtech. 
Petite, pratique et précise. Fonctionne avec mon PB sans rien ajouter.
Consomme des piles, mais avec deux jeux de rechargeables c'est jouable.

Un peu fragile, au bout de d'un an la roulette était cassée, j'ai réussi à la bricoler pour qu'elle tienne un an de plus. Une lamelle de contact de pile a cassé, le bouton gauche commençait à déconner. 

En septembre je suis passé avec ma souris au stand Radtech à Apple expo, ils m'en ont donné une neuve gratos. Il semble que les points faibles aient été renforcés. 

Sinon dans 2 ans je repasse au stand pour en récupérer une neuve ...

Ils font un nouveau modèle avec batterie.


----------



## m1ke (16 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été déçu de l'achat de la MightyMouse sans fil , de plus contrairement aux autres souris sans fil, elle libère un port Usb toujours utile.



Et libérer un port usb sur le MacBook, c'est pas du luxe ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

j'aurais voulu connaitre l'impact d'une souris bluetooth sur l'autonomie du macbook ? en somme de combien de minutes en moyenne d'autonomie peut on esperer gagner si on utilise le pad du macbook plutot qu'une souris bluetooth ??


----------



## m1ke (21 Novembre 2006)

Approximativement 12 minutes et 37 secondes.


----------



## iBapt (21 Novembre 2006)

MiKL a dit:


> Approximativement 12 minutes et 37 secondes.



Tu est vraiment sur, j'aurais dit 11 minutes et 48 secondes...


----------



## m1ke (21 Novembre 2006)

Je referais un test pour vérifier  .


----------



## iBapt (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est parti pour le test...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :rateau:


----------

